# Umbrella Labs - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (4/8/18)

* Lush – Coffee Caramel*



​Local/International: Local
Purchased from: Atomix Vapes
Price: R220 / 60ml

Flavour Description: 
“… the perfect blend of dark, aromatic coffee beans and sweet, sticky caramel.”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm

Watts: 80W

My comments:

Close your eyes and experience a mouth full of sweet, yummy caramel, with underlying notes of coffee… The caramel reminds me of those sweets called Caramels, which are in squares in a box. Pure heaven!

The caramel takes over, so I wouldn’t agree that it’s “a perfect” blend. For me, it would be better if the coffee were stronger. As it is now, it’s getting lost in the caramel. This isn’t a coffee with caramel; it’s a caramel with coffee. Thus, I would classify this juice as a dessert, not a coffee, but oh my, what a delicious dessert it is and I couldn’t put it down! If you love caramel you’ll love it too!

Would I buy this juice again: Yes

EDIT: Changed font size




​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver (4/8/18)

Thanks for the review @Hooked 
It's insights like these that add value to our vaping journeys

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (4/8/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Hooked
> It's insights like these that add value to our vaping journeys



And I've just seen the huge font - will change it now lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (4/8/18)

Hooked said:


> And I've just seen the huge font - will change it now lol



Lol I quite liked the large font
Could read it easy
haha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

